# Silver from film developer



## Anonymous (Apr 15, 2009)

Hello,
I have 2 new questions to everyone.
1-
Do somebody known how much gold ( in micrograms I suppose) there are in the fingers of a normal computer board? Why I ask this? Ok I explain:
I´ m thinking to buy burned boards from computer fixing stores, but not idea how much money to offer. Obviously it depends on the quantity of gold can I get from 100 boards or so.

2-
Do somebody knows how to recover silver from film developer solutions or B&W film like X ray and similar stuff? 

Thank for the answer, (if somebody have one).
Sergio


----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 15, 2009)

Your questions on photo material are very all-encompassing. There are too many variables to make them simple to answer.

I know it's a little difficult to search on the forum, but there have been many threads that will answer your questions about photographic scrap. Two of us, Juan Manuel Arcos Frank and myself, goldsilverpro, have made most of the posts on the subject. Use advanced search and type in keywords such as x-ray film or litho film. If using two or more keywords, click on "Search for all terms". In the "Search for author" slot, type in one of our names. Most of the stuff will be in the Silver category on the Index page.

There is no silver in the developer. It will be found in the fixer or the bleach-fix solutions.

The circuit board question is also hard to answer, since there are no absolute numbers. Here again, there is much on the forum. Probably, Lasersteve has given more info about values, but he is certainly not the only one.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 16, 2009)

Well… To many questions, I understand…Sorry.
I have been working with computers from 1984 (in animation), but is the first time in my life I get interested in a forum. As you see, not to much practice, this is the reason I ask, because I supposed all members can read the questions and those ho are experienced in the field can give me some way to start. 
Thank you for the answers.

Sergio


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Apr 17, 2009)

Che Sergio:

Bienvenido al Foro.GSP tiene razón,el revelador no tiene plata pero la encuentras en el fijador,radiografías,pilas,espejos y catalizadores.¿qué quieres saber?Te mando un fuerte abrazo.

Saludos

Manuel

English version
Che(Che =Familiar way in which an argentinian speaks to another) Sergio:

Welcome to the Forum.GSP is right,developer does not have silver but you can find it in fixers,radiographies,batteries,mirrors and catalysts.What do you want to know?.I send you a big hug.

Regards.

Manuel


----------

